# Frill neck Lizards



## Guest (Sep 11, 2005)

Anyone know the best times for breeding frillies have a adult female and a friend who has a very horney male :?:


----------



## africancichlidau (Sep 11, 2005)

I think about 1/4 to 6 on a Thursday should be about right  Sorry She  I think if the male is horny now, then now is a good time to try.


----------



## diamond_python (Sep 11, 2005)

> I think if the male is horny now, then now is a good time to try.



I tell my wife that all the time  

Shewhomustbeobeyed, I agree with Phil. What do you have to lose??   I have a female beardie who is tiny and just laid 13 eggs. Give it a shot. Good Luck!!


----------



## westhamsc (Sep 12, 2005)

now Jo mine have been going no stop


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2005)

africancichlidau said:


> I think about 1/4 to 6 on a Thursday should be about right  Sorry She  I think if the male is horny now, then now is a good time to try.



A harmless hilarity and a buoyant cheerfulness are not infrequent concomitants of genius; and we are never more deceived than when we mistake gravity for greatness, solemnity for science, and pomposity for erudition. 
Besides she is a morning person.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2005)

westhamsc said:


> now Jo mine have been going no stop



Dont let the cat get them


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2005)

africancichlidau said:


> I think about 1/4 to 6 on a Thursday should be about right  Sorry She  I think if the male is horny now, then now is a good time to try.


Nah Monday 9pm


----------



## africancichlidau (Sep 12, 2005)

> africancichlidau wrote: ?I think about 1/4 to 6 on a Thursday should be about right Sorry She I think if the male is horny now, then now is a good time to try.
> 
> 
> A harmless hilarity and a buoyant cheerfulness are not infrequent concomitants of genius; and we are never more deceived than when we mistake gravity for greatness, solemnity for science, and pomposity for erudition.
> Besides she is a morning person.



I actually meant 1/4 to 6 in the morning She, Greatness is enjoyed by most "Morning People"


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2005)

africancichlidau said:


> > africancichlidau wrote: ?I think about 1/4 to 6 on a Thursday should be about right Sorry She I think if the male is horny now, then now is a good time to try.
> >
> >
> > A harmless hilarity and a buoyant cheerfulness are not infrequent concomitants of genius; and we are never more deceived than when we mistake gravity for greatness, solemnity for science, and pomposity for erudition.
> ...


Had to dim the lights though, he was a bit shy


----------

